# Trying some different shapes



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm getting ready to take my photo set-up down for the move so snapped these pics since it may be a while before I have it set up again. Both are African Sumac, the first was pretty fresh when I cut it so it will turn much brighter red, the lid is Acacia, carved, about a foot tall overall. The second is from a dry weathered chunk, so it has turned pretty red already, lots of cracks. The filler is malachite with resin, the Top is DIW, about 9x9. Playing around with some different design ideas. I hollowed all the way through both of these, then fixed a panel in a dado-ed recess in the bottom, lacquer finish, not rubbed out and buffed yet... critiques welcomed

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice turns Barry !!! Think I like the shape of the second one better ............ Maybe cuz. Can picture @SENC wearing the top on the first one as a hat

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2015)

Top on the first one is fun! Good turnin'! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

Ah man come on. Those are nothing. I turn those in my sleep and for practice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ah man come on. Those are nothing. I turn those in my sleep and for practice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

I like the second one more but the first one is way cool. My first impression on that one the over all shape seem squat. Maybe a smaller diameter to the top to make it feel taller next one you do like that? Of course so far I'm getting really good at turning hollow forms into bowls and funnels so what do I know :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2015)

Love'em both, Barry. The first shape does more for me than the second... but love the way the malachite in the HF mimics that in the top. Really cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

The first shape does more for me than the second... 

Oh the fun that could be had  But I'll be good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

SENC said:


> Love'em both, Barry. The first shape does more for me than the second... but love the way the malachite in the HF mimics that in the top. Really cool.


Wow. Don't tell it all


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> The first shape does more for me than the second...
> 
> Oh the fun that could be had  But I'll be good


Let 'er rip Tom, I designed the top one after a dive-bombing sperm cell

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Let 'er *rip* Tom, I designed the top one after a dive-bombing sperm cell



Here I am...
Oh....whoa...what did I do to get involved in this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Very nice Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Let 'er rip Tom, I designed the top one after a dive-bombing sperm cell



​
So you named it Tony the Tiny Tadpole?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Barry I like both of them equally. I studied on it a while before arriving at that conclusion though because I rarely like "weird" finial or tops etc. I am usually drawn to simplicity, elegance, flowing, sexy, but not usually "out there abstract". But that corkscrew is perfect for that piece and so is the choice of wood. Me like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 26, 2015)

cool man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm a Barry Richardson fan.....he knows this.......so my less-than-flattering remarks will be taken as "hopefully helpful".
Mix-and-match with species can too often be problematic. The first piece demonstrates one of the reasons why. Even when our curves are "fair" and flowing, and even when our tops and bottoms are well proportioned, the visual break between light and dark breaks the continuity of the profile line. I would suggest separating these two nice pieces and setting them aside. There will be a better bottom for that top....and vice-versa.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

To each, his own.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 26, 2015)

Pretty cool, Barry! I'm kind of partial to the first because I prefer the curves, and that diving sperm finial is too cool! I've tried a little carving, and it was not easy... The fact that you did it with something brittle like ironwood makes it even more impressive!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 28, 2015)

Great work Barry. I stuck on the top of the first piece. Stuck in a good way. #1 that acacia is beautiful. You had to have filled the grain before finishing? If so what did you use a a grain filler? Then #2 there is the carving part. The smoothness of the constant contour could be easily taken for granted or underestimated, but thinking through it my guess is that it was a biiiatch. 
Well done man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Scott, your right, the acacia is very open pored. I just laid on a couple of heavy coats of spray lacquer, sanded it down, then a couple more coats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2015)

Great pieces Barry! I really like the tops of both of them, but the diving Tony sperm is my favorite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

